# 98 200sx SE Spring Rate



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

Question to confirm before i make a purchase.....well awhile back i got some GC Coilovers with the Eibach springs of course and i had them on but it didnt pass inspection becuz when you jacked the car up (and the struts decompressed) the spring wasnt "seated" as they said, which meant they would move around, so obviously that wasnt safe. If i hit a bump the strut decompressed and then when it compressed is the spring moved i could fuck up the strut and bad news could happen lol...........so i said fuck it with coilovers after i sold them and decided to go with KYB AGX's and some lowering springs. I got the AGXs and now my question is what springs should i get as in spring rate so the springs are "seated." I was think about Eibach Pro-Kit, Sportline (for a lower drop), or H&R. I know outta them Sportline is the lowest drop at 1.9 but my question is just that what spring rate am i looking for in order to have the "right seated" spring.....


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

speedricer said:


> Question to confirm before i make a purchase.....well awhile back i got some GC Coilovers with the Eibach springs of course and i had them on but it didnt pass inspection becuz when you jacked the car up (and the struts decompressed) the spring wasnt "seated" as they said, which meant they would move around, so obviously that wasnt safe. If i hit a bump the strut decompressed and then when it compressed is the spring moved i could fuck up the strut and bad news could happen lol...........so i said fuck it with coilovers after i sold them and decided to go with KYB AGX's and some lowering springs. I got the AGXs and now my question is what springs should i get as in spring rate so the springs are "seated." I was think about Eibach Pro-Kit, Sportline (for a lower drop), or H&R. I know outta them Sportline is the lowest drop at 1.9 but my question is just that what spring rate am i looking for in order to have the "right seated" spring.....



Spring rate has nothing to do with springs seating. If the spring wasnt seating right the first time, you didnt install it right. Eibach ERS springs that come with GC are way better the pro kits and sportlines. The only chance the spring may not move at all is if its stock length which defeats the purpose. On my kports the spring is preloaded so theres no way it can move. So, whoever told you that doesnt know what theyre doing. I ran gc/agx setup for almost 2 years and never had it unseat.


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> Spring rate has nothing to do with springs seating. If the spring wasnt seating right the first time, you didnt install it right. Eibach ERS springs that come with GC are way better the pro kits and sportlines. The only chance the spring may not move at all is if its stock length which defeats the purpose. On my kports the spring is preloaded so theres no way it can move. So, whoever told you that doesnt know what theyre doing. I ran gc/agx setup for almost 2 years and never had it unseat.



All i know is i had stock struts and i put on the GC Coilovers with the Eibach springs that came with and put it all back together and when you decompressed the strut (like jack the car up) the spring could move around and wasnt touchin the top. I dunno what springs i should get with these AGXs struts but i'm lookin for a nice right with around a 2in drop...what would you suggest? I just dont wana mess with coilovers anymore.....what would anyone suggest drop i should look for in PA where the winters can get messy but the summers are beautiful......and a lil rainy lol. And what spring rate anywayz cuz im noob to lowerin my car i suppose....


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

your first mistake was putting GC on stock shocks............why would you ever do that?

second, i would say the ground control's were install incorectly if they were un seating, or you had them very very low.

without coilovers/shorter struts you can not lower your car more than 1.5 inches not even with ground control setup. look up hyperco and read about them. they are the same spring rate as CG but they only lower the car 1 inch in front and .5 in the back to get rid of the un even fender gap. they are the only spring/strut set up that will handle better than stock. if you want a lower drop than 1 inch you will need to buy full coilovers like the tein basics.


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

pete? said:


> your first mistake was putting GC on stock shocks............why would you ever do that?
> 
> second, i would say the ground control's were install incorectly if they were un seating, or you had them very very low.
> 
> without coilovers/shorter struts you can not lower your car more than 1.5 inches not even with ground control setup. look up hyperco and read about them. they are the same spring rate as CG but they only lower the car 1 inch in front and .5 in the back to get rid of the un even fender gap. they are the only spring/strut set up that will handle better than stock. if you want a lower drop than 1 inch you will need to buy full coilovers like the tein basics.



So i couldnt do the AGX struts which i have now, with say Eibach Sportline Springs which has a drop of 1.9 i believe?


Tein Basic is why to expensive for my pocket, so should i just get Ground Control coilovers again then? Cuz i have the KYB AGX's already.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

speedricer said:


> Question to confirm before i make a purchase.....well awhile back i got some GC Coilovers with the Eibach springs of course and i had them on but it didnt pass inspection becuz when you jacked the car up (and the struts decompressed) the spring wasnt "seated" as they said, which meant they would move around, so obviously that wasnt safe. If i hit a bump the strut decompressed and then when it compressed is the spring moved i could fuck up the strut and bad news could happen lol...........so i said fuck it with coilovers after i sold them and decided to go with KYB AGX's and some lowering springs. I got the AGXs and now my question is what springs should i get as in spring rate so the springs are "seated." I was think about Eibach Pro-Kit, Sportline (for a lower drop), or H&R. I know outta them Sportline is the lowest drop at 1.9 but my question is just that what spring rate am i looking for in order to have the "right seated" spring.....


That's normal.. the ERS springs are shorter than stock springs... It won't move around unless the car is jacked up.. There's nothing un-safe about it... unless you plan on driving with your car jacked up


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

if it didnt pass inspection just raise the perch untill it holds the spring, get the car inspected, then lower them again. but remember NO LOWER THAN 1.5 INCHES!


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

pete? said:


> if it didnt pass inspection just raise the perch untill it holds the spring, get the car inspected, then lower them again. but remember NO LOWER THAN 1.5 INCHES!


Yeah it didnt pass and they said it was unsafe for the reason that is i hit a bump and went airbone or something i guess it [the strut] would decompress making the springs being able to move you know? So what should i do? Go with springs or get ground controls again.......i wana do around a 1.8 or so inch drop......i already have the AGX's. And if what ever one you think i should get, do i just look for ones for this vehicle excluding the spring rate, being that it isnt important then?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

speedricer said:


> do i just look for ones for this vehicle excluding the spring rate, being that it isnt important then?


the spring rate is VERY important. for our cars anything below 300f with 200/250r will not handle well, factor in a drop on those soft springs and now you will start hitting the bump stops like wild. when you hit bump stops while cornering it causes snap under or over steer and your car will handle terribly. sport lines are for looks only. if you use them and only drive on highways and dont speed and take corners slowly you might be ok, but if you plan like auto-x ing get hyperco or GC.


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

pete? said:


> the spring rate is VERY important. for our cars anything below 300f with 200/250r will not handle well, factor in a drop on those soft springs and now you will start hitting the bump stops like wild. when you hit bump stops while cornering it causes snap under or over steer and your car will handle terribly. sport lines are for looks only. if you use them and only drive on highways and dont speed and take corners slowly you might be ok, but if you plan like auto-x ing get hyperco or GC.



Well it's a daily driver and i live in a big town so theres many corners and i tend to have a lead foot heh soo i suppose your saying go with the Ground Controls if i wana nice (around) 2in drop that handles and feels good? So what spring rates so i look at tryin to get, what would be comfortable for my b14


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

speedricer said:


> Well it's a daily driver and i live in a big town so theres many corners and i tend to have a lead foot heh soo i suppose your saying go with the Ground Controls if i wana nice (around) 2in drop that handles and feels good? So what spring rates so i look at tryin to get, what would be comfortable for my b14


300f 250r. but like i said, 1.5 inches is the lowest you should go before you start hitting bump stops.


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

SO my setup would be the AGX's Struts, GC Coilovers with that springs rate. What number should i put the AGX's to (i havent tested them out yet so i dunno what feel difference in the numbers are) and i noticed GC go from 0-3in drop, i was tryin for maybe a 2in drop, but you say i shouldnt?? Will it damage the bump stops if i do the extra .5inches?


----------

